# how to keep slugs and snails away from your hutch?



## MrRustyRead

they seem to aim towards my hutches which is really annoying especially after finding one stuck in maisies tail. but i wouldnt want to put anything like pellets down as im worried of them or the cats ingesting them.


----------



## Lopside

Get a trowel and send em flying through the air into the trees, I have the same problem here. I've even have the slugs get stuck in the mesh of the door....now THAT is gross!


----------



## MrRustyRead

Lopside said:


> Get a trowel and send em flying through the air into the trees, I have the same problem here. I've even have the slugs get stuck in the mesh of the door....now THAT is gross!


i like that game, i find it fun. but yesterday i came in and found one crawling up my leg! i thought THATS IT! no more!


----------



## peter0

I don't actually have rabbits but i have the same problem with my chipmunk aviary and i saw a tip once and you get an old jar and put a hole big enough for a slug to go through in the lid and put some cheap larger in it, for some reason it attracts them my dad used them in his vegetable patch too. I can't use them around my aviary as its all solid concrete floor and if i used them inside the aviary my chipmunks would probably break into it but rabbits and cats won't chew at it to get in and are a lot bigger than chipmunks - hope this helped a little


----------



## gem88

peter0 said:


> I don't actually have rabbits but i have the same problem with my chipmunk aviary and i saw a tip once and you get an old jar and put a hole big enough for a slug to go through in the lid and put some cheap larger in it, for some reason it attracts them my dad used them in his vegetable patch too. I can't use them around my aviary as its all solid concrete floor and if i used them inside the aviary my chipmunks would probably break into it but rabbits and cats won't chew at it to get in and are a lot bigger than chipmunks - hope this helped a little


Yes this is the best thing if u can xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Im pretty certain if you put gravel or anything rough surrounding the hutch they wont cross it.


----------



## peter0

They are horrible, I had one of my kneck it must have crawled up from my t-shirt. I do try and tempt my chipmunks to eat them but no they're not fancy enough for my fussy bunch


----------



## MrRustyRead

peter0 said:


> They are horrible, I had one of my kneck it must have crawled up from my t-shirt. I do try and tempt my chipmunks to eat them but no they're not fancy enough for my fussy bunch


i just thought, my leg feels weird and looked down and there it was! disgusting thing had put all its slim all over me!


----------



## Samy

I have never tried it but garden centres sell copper tape, supposedly slugs and snails cant cross copper, gardeners use it to stops the sods getting at their plants... worth a try???


----------



## peter0

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i just thought, my leg feels weird and looked down and there it was! disgusting thing had put all its slim all over me!


I realised when i got inside my house and flicked it onto my wall


----------



## Hel_79

Samy said:


> I have never tried it but garden centres sell copper tape, supposedly slugs and snails cant cross copper, gardeners use it to stops the sods getting at their plants... worth a try???


Ugh, I know, we get loads too - sooo gross!

I hate killing anything so I might try this tip with copper tape as I haven't heard it before. Slightly better than drowing them in lager (although there are worse ways to go...!) ;-)


----------



## Nonnie

Get some cheap lettuce and put it around the hutch. They should feed on this, rather than make a beeline for your rabbits food and droppings.

Go out late at night and you can gather them up whilst they are feeding and dump them miles away from your home.

This is what i do to stop them eating my plants, and it works a treat. I dont like killing them.

FYI, they really like wet cat food.


----------



## Lil Miss

i use copper slug tape around the bases of my hutches/runs.

slugs and snails cant cross over it, as they get static shocks when they try to, bits may need replacing every so often, but it does the trick nicely


----------



## Lil Miss

peter0 said:


> They are horrible, I had one of my kneck it must have crawled up from my t-shirt. I do try and tempt my chipmunks to eat them but no they're not fancy enough for my fussy bunch


i really wouldnt tempt anything to eat them, slugs and snails are the main carriers of lung worm, which can prove fatal to all animals


----------



## peter0

Lil Miss said:


> i really wouldnt tempt anything to eat them, slugs and snails are the main carriers of lung worm, which can prove fatal to all animals


I'm sure they eat them naturally but mine never have anyway they prefer the dried mealworms and the odd fly they catch, Thank you for the info though


----------



## Lil Miss

peter0 said:


> I'm sure they eat them naturally but mine never have anyway they prefer the dried mealworms and the odd fly they catch, Thank you for the info though


they probably dont in all honesty, like people think wild hedgies eat slugs and snails naturally, they dont, they will only eat them if there is no other food source readily available, and its either that or starve, just 1 slug or snail can kill an animal


----------



## peter0

I'm not 100% sure anyway, It's never been mentioned on the chipmunk forum i'm on but luckily they don't eat them anyway and aren't interested so atleast i know they won't eat them freely other wise i'd have to coat my whole aviary top to bottom in this copper stuff


----------



## emzybabe

I know its a nasty way to go but I'm a big fan of salting slugs and snails. 

You can also buy nematodes from garden centres which will get rid of them


----------



## jemma_79

I'm always playing the trowel flinging slug game! Sorry if there are any slug lovers out there, but we have a real problem with them. Forever near the food bowls! Yuck!


----------

